# narisuttaa - narskuttaa



## n8abx9

narisuttaa - narskuttaa

Onko aiheutettu ääni sama?


----------



## Spongiformi

Ei ole minun mielestäni.

Tyypillisimmät esimerkit:
Vanhaa ovea, jonka saranoita ei ole voideltu, voi narisuttaaa.
Hampaita voi narskuttaa joko tietoisesti tai öisin tietämättään.

Äänet ovat tyypillisesti erilaiset.


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos paljon! 
Kielitoimiston sanakirja sanoo myös "Voisitko lakata narisuttamasta hampaitasi!", siksi kysyin.


----------



## Spongiformi

Leuat voivat narista tietynlaisissa terveydellisissä tilanteissa. Hampaiden osalta olen eri mieltä Kielitoimiston asiantuntijoiden kanssa.


----------

